# The Opera Story is now on YouTube (finally!)



## JackSimone (Sep 22, 2011)

For experts and novices alike:

The Opera Story: all there is to know about opera!

Give us 2.5 hours; we'll turn you into a buff!


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Great Idea, as an opera novice, I'm looking forward to watching all of these!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

What, No Mussorgsky?


----------

